# Τεχνητή γλώσσα Na'vi



## Costas (Dec 12, 2009)

Για εξωγήινους σε χολλυγουντιανή ταινία επιστημονικής φαντασίας. Άρθρο της New York Times.
Να πού μπορεί να βρει δουλειά ένας γλωσσολόγος στην Αμερική. Για την Ελλάδα, δεν ξέρω...


----------

